# Babys nappies



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi there, my little one is now a week old, was induced at 38 + 2 due to movement issues. Baby had to be read mitred due to weight loss 3 days after being born. She is now doing well and putting on weight after last weigh in on Friday by community midwife. The last 2 nappies have turned back to being green after a few days of them being the mustard yellow, wondering if I should be at all concerned? 
Thank you Lucy and Josie!!!! Xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lucy

It can signify baby isn't quite getting enough of The hind milk if you are breast feeding. Try putting her back on when she appears to have finished feeding. You are keeping her on the same side and not swapping during a feed? If she wants to feed again within the hour put her back in the same side. 

If bottle feeding just try and get some more feed in her. 
When is the midwife coming back?


Kaz xxx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi there, thanks for the reply, had 2 yellow nappies again today do far. Midwife back on Tuesday, should I get in touch before then with them or if nappies are back to yellow is that ok. Feeding every 3 hours and more if she wants it. Still not too sure what it feels like when breast is empty?? 
Don't want to give up feeding her myself yet but need to do what's best for her??
Lucyxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

You so don't Need to stop feeding her yourself. Your milk is best for her. Probably was just a blip if poo is now back to yellow. No need to have midwife back now poo is back to yellow. Just feed her as long as she stays on and re offer her the breast when she comes off just to make sure. 

If it happens again discuss with ur midwife xpressing some of your milk and you could give her extra of your milk then if you get anymore green nappies. 

Carry on the good work. 

Kaz  cxxx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi , thanks for your reply, guess just confidence down a bit now after having to go back in but I know it was for the best and just appreciate all the help that was on offer and given to us. 
Also  another quick question, my husbands nan is in hospital and really very poorly, I know he is desperate for her to meet Josie before anything happens to his nan but am so worried that taking her in now once just back out herself is not good especially with all bugs flying round etc.  Am I right to worry or totally over reacting Am feeling very worried about it. Thanks once again
Lucy xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

It wasn't your fault for being readmitted. 

Re Your husbands nan. I would take advice from the nursing team where she is. The may not accept visitors under 5. It would also be dependant on if there are any infections on the ward in the hospital. Quite a few hospitals have norvovirus at present. 

Also if you see your midwife before ask her advice as well. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Thank you, the hospital have said no to visiting, very relieved that the decision has been taken out of my control. The green nappy has happened through the night again. Not sure what I am doing wrong, she is feeding well, latched on properly, well i think she is, can see her little muscles workinh and see her swallowing, taking lots from each side, has really wet nappies, just not sure what I am getting wrong now. 
Lucy


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lucy try not to worry. You're doing a great job.  Just one green and others yellow? Or all back to green 

Does she feed from just the one breast at a feed 

I would ring your midwife she may come back today instead. 


Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi there, it was one green one and then a tiny stain of green, just fed and changed her , she was wet and a bit if a stain of yello again. Usually once changed I feed her again on same side and get a poo but nothing so far ?? 
Lucy


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Just had a lovely yellow nappy again! Did phone the midwife office who said it could be something I had eaten?? Also said if feeding ok and not floppy she was not worried! Guess will see how rest of the day goes and fingers crossed for more yellow nappies!!! Thank you for your advice it is as always much appreciated!!!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If jut odd green and generally yellow then that's fine don't worry. If all green is worth calling midwife. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for that! 
Now had 3 yellow nappies! Someone told me It should 6 dirty nappies a day but reading the best start leaflet it says at least 2 dirty nappies so feel a bit better! Hoping just a silly blip I am having and it won't happen to often now!!! Thank you once Again so much, you have really put my mind at ease now!! 
Lucy xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Often with breast feeding, babies can only have one dirty nappy a week, as there's no waste. My first daughter did that, so don't worry xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, I guess all babies are different and what is the norm for one baby is not for another?!! Just getting my head round it all!!!! Really appreciate the time you guys take to reply, not sure where I would be with out this website!!! 
Lucyxx


----------

